# DIY Subs and Enclosure advise needed



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys I am in a bit of a pinch. I have no issue building things, however I am working against space in rooms. In my office I plan to build a ported enclosure for a 15" sub. I have a pair of 8ohm old school RF laying around and a single CV I can use, however in my adjacent room (kids play area) I cannot exacty have a big box that will cause injuries. So I was thinking of running a JL W6 13.5. A couple of my busddies have some high end Velodyn subs.................but I dont wanna spens 1000.00 ea for my subs, lol. 

Can I get some suggestions on subs for home enclosure use and a way to get the biggest *boom* for my buck...........Pun intended. 

Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## Sea Shadow (Dec 3, 2012)

I realize this is an old thread, but in case you haven't found a design yet:
Personally, I'm a fan of tapped horns. I've been meaning to build volvotreater's 38hz tapped horn, but I have too many projects as it is.

Not the most compact box for a 6.5" driver, but the double fold 38hz horn looks like a great candidate you can corner load for a kids playroom.


----------



## Jimmy D. (Sep 1, 2005)

I have built Erik's 38hz tapped horns and they work awesome for a sub. The don't play extremely low but they are small in regards to footprint and easy/inxpensive to build. It only takes up a 8" square part of the floor for one that is. I use two for stereo in a 3 way horn system. I'm not sure I'm opt for these if their main use is movies.

Jim


----------

